# Anole vs Blondi



## jbrd (Jun 15, 2005)

Our blondi molted a few weeks ago, been eatin a few crics, about a dozen a week so we decided a bigger prey item might be good at this point. I never knew that guy could move so fast lol By the time i took the pic the anole had stopped breathing, guess that venom works good on reptiles. Heres a couplke of pics.


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 15, 2005)

awesome T blondi, pretty huge huh, 

nice picture mate and nice blondi,cant wait till mine get big like that


----------



## Mike H. (Jun 15, 2005)

Great pics....I feed some of my larger spiders anoles once in a while...just wondering what are you using for substrate ??


Regards, Mike  :?


----------



## gustavowright (Jun 16, 2005)

I agree with our mate above, and gonna ask u same thing??Strange substrate for blondi pal......


----------



## manville (Jun 16, 2005)

oh oh you better run away now...


----------



## jbrd (Jun 16, 2005)

The blondi had an outbreak of mites a few days after his molt, kinda odd because there wasnt any food in there for six weeks prior. I put him on calcium carbonate to dry out the mites. Next week will be four weeks and then he goes back into a new enclosure.


----------



## DR zuum (Jun 16, 2005)

Let us know if his fangs fall out.


----------



## Tgreg (Jun 16, 2005)

Why did you gave her this anole? Was it dead or seek  :? ??


----------



## jbrd (Jun 16, 2005)

DR zuum said:
			
		

> Let us know if his fangs fall out.


I read your post on feeding reptiles to T's, but this is not a regular prey item for our T's. But i will let you know if it happens.


----------



## jbrd (Jun 16, 2005)

Tgreg said:
			
		

> Why did you gave her this anole? Was it dead or seek  :? ??


Why would i feed a sick prey item to my T's?


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 16, 2005)

Vs is a term that usualy implys a fare fight, This match was clearly riged from the bigining


----------



## jbrd (Jun 16, 2005)

kinda like the Tyson fights eh?


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 16, 2005)

jbrd said:
			
		

> kinda like the Tyson fights eh?


 :?  :?  :? Far Worse!    :evil:    :evil:


----------



## common spider (Jun 17, 2005)

That is so cool I think I am going to try that next for a treat for some of my larger T's

8)


----------



## noname (Jun 17, 2005)

Are you sure it's the poison taht killed the anole? My guess is that the mechanical damage from a blondi should'nt be underestimated! If a fang hits the skull of the lizard it's the same as instant death...

Nice pictures btw!


----------



## jbrd (Jun 17, 2005)

Thats very possible, the first pic is of his first bite and he held it like that for a few minutes, nice perception of that though.


----------



## 8legs2shave (Jun 26, 2005)

:8o I keep an Anole for a pet.


----------



## king7 (Jun 27, 2005)

very nice T and pics :clap:


----------



## jbrd (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks King, i just checked yours out too, nice.


----------



## bonesmama (Jun 27, 2005)

What a beautiful,velvety-soft looking T! Can I ask a Q? If you're gonna feed Anoles, or an Anole once in awhile, what would your feeding schedule be? In my collection I have a  fast-growing L. parahybana and an adult G. rosea (who never eats :wall: )and want to introduce new prey . I haven't come to terms with feeding them mammals so I was thinking about lizards....my choice of prey items around here is very limited, and I don't have enough T's to order bulk or breed anything( the old man won't let me have roaches......) Fangx!!


----------



## jbrd (Jun 28, 2005)

bonesmama said:
			
		

> What a beautiful,velvety-soft looking T! Can I ask a Q? If you're gonna feed Anoles, or an Anole once in awhile, what would your feeding schedule be? In my collection I have a  fast-growing L. parahybana and an adult G. rosea (who never eats :wall: )and want to introduce new prey . I haven't come to terms with feeding them mammals so I was thinking about lizards....my choice of prey items around here is very limited, and I don't have enough T's to order bulk or breed anything( the old man won't let me have roaches......) Fangx!!


Actually they didnt have any pinkies in so we bought an anole instead. Usually its a pinkie every other week with approximately a dozen large crics in between.
 I feel your pain on the roaches, the wifey wont let me have roaches either.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 28, 2005)

WOW, I have a 3 anda half inche blondi and I can't wait for it to grow to that size! How old is she? mines about 8 months old.


----------



## bonesmama (Jun 28, 2005)

WOW! That's a well fed T! Most of my adults haven't eaten that much all year....then again, I hav'nt even SEEN 2 of them this year-lol!


----------



## rgfx (Jun 28, 2005)

*vertibrate feeders*

Am i right in thinking its illegal to use live vertibrates as pet food in britain?


----------



## jbrd (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah he has a ravenous hunger when hes not in premolt, guess hes makin up for the six week fasting. Do'nt know if its illegall in Britian or not?  :?


----------

